# Plowing in Northern Canada



## Romeo (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and I'm not sure if I'm in the right place. I'm wanting to get some info about what work there is in Northern Canada for driving trucks on the snow covered roads or what work is available. Could some one who knows anything about this let me know. Thanks, Romeo


----------

